# Be safe on fly rail grids.



## One Lucky Rigger (Apr 24, 2015)

So despite the big push for this to be rig safe day, I did not remember the risks of working at height today and almost payed the ultimate price. While working installing rigging element on the wall of a theater in the grid i was not paying attention to where my feet were going and stepped right into an open well similar to the ones for fly rail lines. Because of how small the well was and how few safety points there were I was not bothering clipping in despite wearing my harness. My foot went through, and the next thing I know I'm hanging on by my fingertips and elbows top keep from falling 60ft. Luckily a co-worker saw me hanging and made his way over on the grid and helped pull me out.
I know it is common to walk these grids without fall pro and I had done so all day, but by switching my work from whats below me to what was in front of me I forgot that the floor was not solid and am incredibly glad to be writing this warning.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm finding the nearly standard 10" loft block well is getting more and more scrutinized. Not sure best solution. Heard of one cover plate that was embedded in the floor and luckily not a skull. Saw one photo of railings. Zip lines and harness and laynards may be required.

Thought about a kind of life ring so you couldn't go through.  

Glad your safe. Have heard of others hanging by their armpits over stages.


----------



## de27192 (Apr 28, 2015)

One Lucky Rigger said:


> So despite the big push for this to be rig safe day, I did not remember the risks of working at height today and almost payed the ultimate price. While working installing rigging element on the wall of a theater in the grid i was not paying attention to where my feet were going and stepped right into an open well similar to the ones for fly rail lines. Because of how small the well was and how few safety points there were I was not bothering clipping in despite wearing my harness. My foot went through, and the next thing I know I'm hanging on by my fingertips and elbows top keep from falling 60ft. Luckily a co-worker saw me hanging and made his way over on the grid and helped pull me out.
> I know it is common to walk these grids without fall pro and I had done so all day, but by switching my work from whats below me to what was in front of me I forgot that the floor was not solid and am incredibly glad to be writing this warning.



By the way the story is written, I think:
1) Yes you are a silly sod and you should pay more attention when working in hazardous environments! _But also..._
2) If this grid is a place people are working frequently, it sounds like your employer could do more to make it safe.

The use of harnesses should be a last resort. Normally it would go:
1) Do you have to be up high at all? If not, do it on the floor
2) If you have to be up high, can there be a physical prevention for you falling off it? IE handrails, trap covers, etc etc
3) If you cannot be physically prevented falling off, can you use work positioning equipment to prevent you being put in a position where you could fall off?
4) If you cannot use work positioning equipment to prevent you reaching a position where you could fall off, can you use fall arrest so that in the event of a fall you are saved?

Your situation sounds like somewhere between 2 and 3... you're rigging so obviously at height... but could the grid be made safer without compromising it's functionality? Could a gated barrier be erected in front of the open well - so deliberate access could be gained safely, but it not fallen into? If not, and it has been decided that harnesses are the only reasonable way of keeping oneself secure in the grid... then the employer still has a responsibility to install sufficient points / lines to allow the use of harnesses throughout the work area.

The only exception would be if you were a contractor carrying out occasional works in the space and were thus responsible for installation of your own fall protection systems since the grid is not a normal work area for theatre employees. But that does not sound like the case?

Many theatres employ the "watch what you're doing and be careful" or "it's never hurt anyone before" principles for workplace safety but legally if part of your building is a commonly used work area, and there is potential for falls, and insufficient fall protection has been installed; an accident will see the OSHA have a field day with the theatre and whatever the theatre have to pay out will always be many many times more than any construction costs for decent fall protection!


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Apr 28, 2015)

".... since the grid is not a normal work area for theatre employees. ..." WTF?


----------



## rochem (Apr 28, 2015)

BillConnerASTC said:


> ".... since the grid is not a normal work area for theatre employees. ..." WTF?



I suspect de27192 meant to say "not a normal work area for the employees of this theatre". A small high school may not have anyone qualified to work on the grid, and therefore they hire outside help once a year to rig some lines, and for the other 364 days of the year no one goes up there. I would categorize that as "not a normal work area for [this] theatre['s] employees".


----------



## JChenault (Apr 29, 2015)

BillConnerASTC said:


> I'm finding the nearly standard 10" loft block well is getting more and more scrutinized. Not sure best solution. Heard of one cover plate that was embedded in the floor and luckily not a skull. Saw one photo of railings. Zip lines and harness and laynards may be required.
> 
> Thought about a kind of life ring so you couldn't go through.
> 
> Glad your safe. Have heard of others hanging by their armpits over stages.




Bill

Putting on my stupid hat here

A. It seems like it would be difficult for an adult to fall through a 10 inch slot in the grid, or am I wrong about that.

B. Why does it need to be 10 inches. Perhaps we needs loft block that would mount on the rail, and not need a 20 inch opening.

What am I missing ?


----------



## de27192 (Apr 29, 2015)

rochem said:


> I suspect de27192 meant to say "not a normal work area for the employees of this theatre". A small high school may not have anyone qualified to work on the grid, and therefore they hire outside help once a year to rig some lines, and for the other 364 days of the year no one goes up there. I would categorize that as "not a normal work area for [this] theatre['s] employees".



Yes that's precisely what I meant.

In some small theatres, there may be a permanent powered flying system installed and no need for point rigging, and the theatre have the system maintained by contractors. That is an acceptable way of protecting your employees from the dangers in the grid - stopping using it! 

In any given theatre if a work area is in constant use it needs to be safe in its own right or have provision of safety equipment to make it safe to work in. However an alternative is to forbid access completely, and on the occasion that a contractor needs access, they must supply their own safely equipment.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Apr 29, 2015)

JChenault said:


> Bill
> 
> Putting on my stupid hat here
> 
> ...


Its possible less than 10" would work, but does rule out line shafts for example. Also prevents passage of a drop box. Some concern do overhung and pipe sway. Worst would be first to do something different in this industry is open to a lot of criticism. (Synthetic rope eliminated most need for floating floor blocks but everyone still uses them.) Its a problem.

I'm pretty sure some or even many adults could pass through a 10" gap - maybe not me - but the eaxmp!e above and the similar one I heard I think show its possible.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Apr 29, 2015)

de27192 said:


> Yes that's precisely what I meant.
> 
> In some small theatres, there may be a permanent powered flying system installed and no need for point rigging, and the theatre have the system maintained by contractors. That is an acceptable way of protecting your employees from the dangers in the grid - stopping using it!
> 
> In any given theatre if a work area is in constant use it needs to be safe in its own right or have provision of safety equipment to make it safe to work in. However an alternative is to forbid access completely, and on the occasion that a contractor needs access, they must supply their own safely equipment.



I've found mattresses and urban jellyfish on grids. If there built, people will go there. If its once a year contractors, no grid and use lifts, but what do you do when there are signs of a problem between the annual visits, like rehearsal week of the annual musical? Build them so they are safe are so people can be safe. It may be hinged or otherwise captive covers are required on the loft block wells.


----------



## AlexDonkle (Apr 29, 2015)

BillConnerASTC said:


> I've found mattresses and urban jellyfish on grids. If there built, people will go there. If its once a year contractors, no grid and use lifts, but what do you do when there are signs of a problem between the annual visits, like rehearsal week of the annual musical? Build them so they are safe are so people can be safe. It may be hinged or otherwise captive covers are required on the loft block wells.


Not my area of expertise, but an interesting counterpoint I've heard from a rigging contractor was that grids in high schools pose the risk of rental groups adjusting / moving the blocks and cables around, then not re-setting the everything before leaving. Their company had apparently been hired multiple times to reset the blocks on the grid after a rental group left things poorly, because no one at the school knew how to fix it themselves. Their reasoning was that without a grid, rental group's wouldn't have been able to change the rigging and the school wouldn't have had to pay to reset everything later.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Apr 29, 2015)

AlexDonkle said:


> Not my area of expertise, but an interesting counterpoint I've heard from a rigging contractor was that grids in high schools pose the risk of rental groups adjusting / moving the blocks and cables around, then not re-setting the everything before leaving. Their company had apparently been hired multiple times to reset the blocks on the grid after a rental group left things poorly, because no one at the school knew how to fix it themselves. Their reasoning was that without a grid, rental group's wouldn't have been able to change the rigging and the school wouldn't have had to pay to reset everything later.


But now it can't be serviced and inspected periodically. Why just not let outside groups change things.


----------



## egilson1 (Apr 29, 2015)

I can tell you that when I do inspections nothing makes me happier than when the space has a grid.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Apr 30, 2015)

egilson1 said:


> I can tell you that when I do inspections nothing makes me happier than when the space has a grid.


I am steadfast against purely underhung rigging with no good means of access. Whether a full grid or the modified design I keep developing, not providing access for inspection is irresponsible and relying on rental lifts simply makes it less likely the rigging will be inspected. I'm glad it makes egilson1 happy as well. Only thing worse than rigging without access is counterweight rigging without a loading bridge, something that should not be allowed, ever.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 30, 2015)

BillConnerASTC said:


> I am steadfast against purely underhung rigging with no good means of access. Whether a full grid or the modified design I keep developing, not providing access for inspection is irresponsible and relying on rental lifts simply makes it less likely the rigging will be inspected. I'm glad it makes egilson1 happy as well. Only thing worse than rigging without access is counterweight rigging without a loading bridge, something that should not be allowed, ever.



Preach!

These are two of the biggest problems I've regularly encountered.


----------



## chausman (Apr 30, 2015)

Don't forget putting the loading bridge at the right height!


----------



## StradivariusBone (Apr 30, 2015)

BillConnerASTC said:


> I am steadfast against purely underhung rigging with no good means of access. Whether a full grid or the modified design I keep developing, not providing access for inspection is irresponsible and relying on rental lifts simply makes it less likely the rigging will be inspected.



Everything underhung at our space, no access and we are 20 years old to date. At one point I found out there was a push to install a tension wire grid across the stage and the company that quoted the work said they'd through in the house too (for changing the inaccessible houselights) for $150k all told. Unfortunately that didn't sail and now we're in limbo waiting on rigging repairs that were requested over a year ago. My kingdom for a walkable grid.


chausman said:


> Don't forget putting the loading bridge at the right height!



No doubt. Our lock rail is 20' over the deck and the loading bridge is at ~40 and is about a foot too high. Makes loading empty pipes interesting until you hit 60# or so.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Apr 30, 2015)

Look at my modified grid in the Protocol article on how high should a stage be. Don't know if this could be retro fit acceptably or not.


----------



## JChenault (Apr 30, 2015)

BillConnerASTC said:


> Look at my modified grid in the Protocol article on how high should a stage be. Don't know if this could be retro fit acceptably or not.


Bill

Could you post a link to the article?


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Apr 30, 2015)

I should let devious dave put it in resources here but its in the winter 2014 edition of Protocol, beginning on page 54. Try this: http://html5.pagesuite-professional...col&edid=abb1cc05-4868-4e5f-ae1d-da2853e7bc1c

ps: at my web site too


----------



## StradivariusBone (May 1, 2015)

BillConnerASTC said:


> Look at my modified grid in the Protocol article on how high should a stage be. Don't know if this could be retro fit acceptably or not.



It would, but it falls into the same category as the tension wire grid in the eyes of those who'll make those calls. I feel like a sea change might be on the horizon as the economy swings back up and we start seeing more of the failures that are endemic with a 20+ year old system. One of the companies that bid out to do inspections has a rope access team and saw no issue with our lack of a grid, but unfortunately they lost the bid.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (May 1, 2015)

It's the classic problem of vendor "consulting". They can't stand up for what is really right if it costs more or their " client" will just go to someone else that will say its OK to do for less - whether that be no grid or access to rigging or house lights or whatever.

I do share your concern, if I understood, that the last 20 to 50 years of building school theaters with the last 6-8 years of tight money has created a lot of systems unmaintained, or at least poorly maintained. Fortunately we haven't seen much of rigging failures in national news, but the orchestra pit filler failures are a sign of this. More to come, I'm sure. Lucky that lighting and sound system failures rarely hurt people. I'm waiting for a shell ceiling to fall during a band concert.


----------



## gafftaper (May 12, 2015)

chausman said:


> Don't forget putting the loading bridge at the right height!




StradivariusBone said:


> No doubt. Our lock rail is 20' over the deck and the loading bridge is at ~40 and is about a foot too high. Makes loading empty pipes interesting until you hit 60# or so.


My loading bridge is the same way. The bottoms of the arbors when flown all they way to the top, are about 6" below the loading bridge deck. So if an arbor is empty you have to sit on the floor and lean down to load. It's not exactly what I would call a safe design.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (May 12, 2015)

My goal is to align to of arbor - bottom with loading bridge so when the pipe is empty there is usually 6" of weight so next weight is just above toe kick. If a long arbor with a lot of "empty" weight, like an electric with plug strip, double batten, and feeder - that may extend below bridge but usually full of weight to toe kick at least. Ditto shells. It seems so simple but I do spend a lot of time laying it out, feeding the structural engineer, and then checking his work as well as the fabricators. Hard lessen but just because you are real clear to everyone early about some things, in today's design and construction world the work will be passed though enumerable hands before complete, and may get changed at every point. Catwalk rails are the worst. We can put down reminders about elevations and pipe size at every step and still show up and they're wrong. Amazing.


----------



## TheaterEd (May 13, 2015)

An empty arbor at my last school meant the only way to load from the top was to lie down and one arm the bricks out there....


BillConnerASTC said:


> I'm waiting for a shell ceiling to fall during a band concert.



This literally made me shudder. I don't even want to think about it. Glad I don't have one any more.


----------



## StradivariusBone (May 13, 2015)

gafftaper said:


> My loading bridge is the same way. The bottoms of the arbors when flown all they way to the top, are about 6" below the loading bridge deck. So if an arbor is empty you have to sit on the floor and lean down to load. It's not exactly what I would call a safe design.



Not to mention our arbors sit almost a foot away from the bridge itself. Loading/unloading is slow, careful, methodical work in our space, particularly on empty pipes. It's very difficult to keep your balance when you're leaning down to pick up 40#.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (May 13, 2015)

Is empty pipe weight or no weights at all?

Yes - distance from wall is big issue. I use 24" face of tee to edge of bridge, with a lot of detail time on the edge, like getting an verticals inboard. I wonder why the installers didn't just set the T further from the wall iin your case Strad. Other things preventing that? 

You mention 40 pounds. I know it may be a PITA to some, but for OSHA repetitive lifting rules, we now say 25 pounds max for all cwt. With 6" weights, all basically 1". A little longer to load/unload but safer and less likely to have an injury or just pain from the work.


----------



## StradivariusBone (May 13, 2015)

BillConnerASTC said:


> Is empty pipe weight or no weights at all?
> 
> Yes - distance from wall is big issue. I use 24" face of tee to edge of bridge, with a lot of detail time on the edge, like getting an verticals inboard. I wonder why the installers didn't just set the T further from the wall iin your case Strad. Other things preventing that?
> 
> You mention 40 pounds. I know it may be a PITA to some, but for OSHA repetitive lifting rules, we now say 25 pounds max for all cwt. With 6" weights, all basically 1". A little longer to load/unload but safer and less likely to have an injury or just pain from the work.



Pipe weight is about 8-10" below the top of the toe kick. Not sure on the distance of the T rail to the walls, it is built of precast concrete that were bolted together on site and is not flat, but has buttresses (wrong word, but I can't think of what they're called atm) about every 2-3' that jut out about 1.5'. That could have been a factor in attaching it to the walls. I'll have a closer look next time I go up there. I don't think the whomever installed the loading bridge and the t-tracks were the same companies. 

We've got 20# and 40# iron, and most of the time I try to stack the 20#'s until it's at a safe height, but every once in a while we'll find a 40# on the bottom. That's actually our test for loading weights, if a kid can hold a 40# brick horizontal in front of their chest I'll let them load, but I always make them use 20's.


----------



## robartsd (May 13, 2015)

StradivariusBone said:


> but has buttresses (wrong word, but I can't think of what they're called atm)


I think you're talking about engaged columns (columns partially imbeded in a wall). Based on location, I doubt they are pilasters (non structural decorative columns on the face of a wall) or buttresses (sturctural elements primarily resisting lateral forces - unless your stage is in a basement and the wall is holding back the earth outside it).


----------

